# natural ttcing after negative cycle question re af



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Ladies

Hope you can help me. My AF arrived the day before OTD on my first ICSI.

Would I count this as CD1 and would I expect this month to be normal (as in TTC naturally?) or would all the drugs etc stop me from ovulating this cycle (not that I'm 100% sure if I ovulate anyway).

Any advise please.

Thanks

Bellini xxx


----------

